# Gibson SG Menace - $800 w/hsc - Montreal



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

One you don’t see often. Seems like a decent price with the Gibson case. And considering it’s Montreal, I’m surprised it’s not $1800.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Steven Gatto (Jan 2, 2022)

is this available?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Steven Gatto said:


> is this available?


It’s a 9 month old thread about an incredible deal that someone found. It was probably purchased (and re-listed at 2k) within 24hrs


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

There's one listed in Montreal for $1100.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is that neck inlay really a set of brass knuckles?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Is that neck inlay really a set of brass knuckles?


Damn straight!!!

I briefly had a Menace LP in my possession last year that I kijiji’d for an out of town member. It has the fist marker and the SG gets the brass knuckles. They both have the “Sailor Jerry tattoo-style” headstock logo.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Steven Gatto said:


> is this available?


I see you joined the site 3 days ago. Here's a quick rundown on the Kijiji Alerts thread. Basically, anything you see in the *Kijiji Alerts* area of the forum is not being sold by the person who posted the ad. In fact, we are not allowed to be affiliated. They are just musical items we see while cruising Kijiji and think someone here may be interested. 

If you are interested in the item, click the link the OP shared. 

We do have a section where the person posting _is_ the seller. That's in the "*For Sale-Trade- Wanted*" section. If you see something in there you like, then ask the OP. They are directly affiliated. 

And, there's a WTF Kijiji section too, but that's a whole other ball of wax.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> And, there's a WTF Kijiji section too, but that's a whole other ball of wax.


So, uh...
How much you want for that ball of wax?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> So, uh...
> How much you want for that ball of wax?


"Current Market Value"


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> "Current Market Value"


Does it play like butter?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Does it play like butter?


Does it ever! It's slicker than grease!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Could I save the taxes on your greasy, waxy butterball?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Can you hold the ball of wax for 2 weeks until my next pay day??


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> Could I save the taxes on your greasy, waxy butterball?


Due to the supply chain issue, I'm sure you've seen recent spike in landing one of these. I'm now getting offers for _above_ what I originally asked, (a bidding war if you will) but I will show good faith and let you have it, less the taxes. 


Verne said:


> Can you hold the ball of wax for 2 weeks until my next pay day??


Sorry, too many other inquiries to hold this for you.


----------

